# Blackout for thread algae



## Airphotog (Aug 21, 2009)

Does thread/string algae die off if you black out the tank? If so how long should I do it?


----------



## bigshrimpin (Apr 2, 2009)

2-3 days should do the trick.


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

^I've turned it out for 2-3 days also... all my HC has gone yellow but the hair algae is still alive... "some" of it is turning red... however not all of it.


----------



## debdp (Apr 9, 2008)

I had huge algae issues including beard, and I pulled most of plants, treated and moved them to a QT tank... left the tank no lights, room light only for 5 weeks. The thread and beard algae at that point was just starting to die off and so was some of the other algae. I don't think a few days will do the trick unless it's a very mild case.


----------



## nkambae (Feb 26, 2007)

debdp said:


> I had huge algae issues including beard, and I pulled most of plants, treated and moved them to a QT tank... left the tank no lights, room light only for 5 weeks.


When black outs are suggested it is meant to be a real black out with no ambient light. Cover the tank with thick black plastic or a thick black tarp so that no light can enter the tank for three days. Don't uncover it to check the progress or feed the fish. Some do a water change during the black out but I would not. Good luck.

stu


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Or you could use tinfoil.

My 68g during a blackout:


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

What's with the little rectangle that seems uncovered in the bottom middle?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> What's with the little rectangle that seems uncovered in the bottom middle?



Haha. It was a little "peek-hole". I always worried that the fish were going to die for some reason, so i wanted a way to check on them. o_o I know kinda weird. 

In my aquascape, the center is just gravel (no plants at all). So i didn't think it would impact anything, but i could be wrong. Seemed to work pretty well.


----------

